# Highwood Farm, Bromsgrove. 30 pics



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 29, 2009)

This is a little off the beaten track between Bromsgrove and Kidderminster. Lovely place up for Auction on Tuesday 22nd September. There were a couple of other smaller building in the woods leading up to the farm.

LOT 1: A Farmhouse in need of complete renovation or replacement (subject to planning
permission) to take advantage of this spectactular site surrounded by its own 11.64
acres or thereabouts together with Stables, Barns & Stores. Mains electricity.
Metered mains water on site. GUIDE PRICE £400,000-£500,000
LOT 2: The adjacent 7.08 acres of thereabouts of well fenced pastureland having road
frontage. Mains water and electricity available. Subject to SSSI.
GUIDE PRICE £20,000-£30,000

SITUATION
Both lots are situated adjacent to Randan Wood and Big Wood, forming part of the largest remnant of the Medieval Forest of Feckenham being part of the then Royal Hunting Forest and lying between Chaddesley Corbett and Bromsgrove.

Viewing of land or exterior of farmhouse and buildings at any reasonable time during daylight hours.
Internal block viewings Wednesdays and Saturdays 12 noon to 1pm 

Just found this ... wouldn't mind going to an internal viewing!


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 29, 2009)

cracking set of shots BUlly -- i know this place and only wish i had the money to buy it!


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful place ... wouldn't have problems with noisy neighbours huh lol


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 29, 2009)

I missed the one of the putty!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 30, 2009)

Stunning buildings and location. A real 'love at first sight' place!


----------



## inveigh (Aug 31, 2009)

Amazing! What a great find! What a fantastic place to live if you had the money to do it all up!


----------



## MoonCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome place! I really like the huge evergreens in front of the entrance and the little grassy trail leading up to the house. <3


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 2, 2009)

it really is a spectacular house,love the oven and pump very nice


----------

